# Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0



## Oelschy (17. Januar 2015)

*Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Moin 

ich suche Keycaps für meine Cherry MX-Board 3.0 und zwar nur für die WASD und die Pfeiltasten am besten in knall grün !

aber das wichtige ist halt das es die flachen sind !


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Devlin - Cherry MX keycaps


----------



## Oelschy (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

cool danke hast du da mal bestellt ? finde leider keine preise vielleicht hat da ja wer Erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Nein, ich hab noch nie da bestellt. Wegen Preisen würde ich anfragen, hängen wohl von der Größe der Bestellung und der Beschriftung ab.


----------



## Oelschy (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Ja hab ich mir auch schon gedacht ich guck mal rum von rosi hab ich den link bekommen https://www.getdigital.de/TastenfuerMechanischeTastaturen.html 

das grün gefällt mir aber nicht


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Das sind aber normale Tastenkappen, nicht die flachen. Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaube Devlin ist der einzige Hersteller der diese flachen MX-Board Tastenkappen in verschiedenen Farben herstellt. Jedenfalls war das noch vor ein paar Monaten so, könnte sich geändert haben.


----------



## Oelschy (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

ok ich warte noch n paar tage vielleicht meldet sich ja wer 

die flachen tasten war einer der gründe warum ich die Cherry genommen hab und nicht was anderes


----------



## Oelschy (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

ich up mal (ist es erlaub?) hoffe jemand hat ne idee


----------



## JackA (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Nein, in der Höhe von den MX-Board Kappen gibt es nichts.
entweder baust du das komplette MX-Board auf hohe Kappen um, oder bleibst bei den Standard-Caps.
Evtl. gibt es ein paar Groupbuys auf Geekhack (da musst du dich mal umsehen), aber da braucht man viel Geduld (0,5-2 Jahre).


----------



## Superwip (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Ich kann nur abermals empfehlen bei Devlin anzufragen. So teuer wird es schon nicht sein, es sind ja nur ein paar Kappen.


----------



## JackA (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Ich denke nicht dass die bei ner Stückzahl von ca. 105 Tasten extra welche produzieren.
Aber da ich selbst welche fürs MX-Board suche, werde ich mal bei Devlin anfragen


----------



## Superwip (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Devlin hat MX-Board Tastenkappen ja schon im Angebot, explizit auch in diversen Farben. Custom- Beschriftung ist via double-shot, LASER-Beschriftung, LASER-Gravierung und normalem Bedrucken möglich.

Preis auf Anfrage, hängt wohl von der Größe der Bestellung ab. da der TE ja nur WASD will wird es schon nicht zu teuer sein...
Devlin - Cherry MX keycaps


----------



## Dolomedes (3. April 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/217...t-for-cherry-mx-switch?ref=shop_home_active_2

Just to Mention it 

In den Staaten gibts ne viel bessere auswahl und Transparente Keycaps ect, ist ja schon ein witz wie wenig auswahl man hierzulande hat ...


----------



## JackA (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Tja, Angebot und Nachfrage halt. Mechas sind in Europa Nischenprodukte, weshalb wir immer benachteiligt sind, für spezielle Angebote.


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Die sind aber aus Japan


----------



## Schrotty (17. April 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Mir sind die 2 hinteren Ständer zum aufklappen gebrochen und nun würde ich diese gerne nachbestellen. Leider finde ich bei Cherry diese aber nicht. Weiß jemand wo ich diese bekommen kann?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (27. April 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Schreib die einfach an, ich hatte eine Leertaste geschrottet und mir wurde prompt gratis(!) eine neue per post geschickt, seeehr guter Support!


----------



## RolandXk3 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Hi,
hattest du bei Devlin eine Antwort bekommen? Wenn ja, was haben sie geschrieben? Ich bin selber auf der Suche nach ein paar farbigen Caps für mein MX Board


----------



## JackA (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Keycaps Für Cherry MX-Board 3.0*

Bald gibt es farbige hochwertige PBT Doubleshot Keycaps für ISO DE Mechas von Vortex. 
Beim MX-Board wird aber leider die CAPSLOCK-Kappe nicht passen, da sie ja Off-Off-Centered ist, also müsste man diese modden oder ein anderes Grundboard besorgen.
link dazu. Mehr Beiträge im Thread von GH wären auch hilfreich von evtl. Käufer solcher Kappen.


----------

